

Why I Don't Hang Out With People Named David - scotch_drinker
http://mentalpandiculation.com/2011/03/why-i-dont-hang-out-with-people-named-david/

======
allanchao
It's a nifty experience when you're browsing the web and come across a blog
that uses the same exact wordpress template that you do...
(<http://allanchao.com/blog/>)

------
mbaukes
What about Larry David?

------
david_shaw
:(

